
Silicon Valley elite to social media hate: The radicalization that led to Gab - stanleydrew
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/31/silicon-valley-elite-social-media-hate-radicalization-that-led-gab/
======
stanleydrew
I didn't know that Andrew Torba (Gab founder) had been in YC recently. Seems
he didn't feel like he fit in and maybe lacked the ability to deal with his
feelings maturely.

> Torba posted an image on Twitter of comments made by a Latino Y Combinator
> member on Facebook, expressing fear for the safety of women and minorities,
> and added, “Build the Wall.”

------
sverige
I agree with Torba's basic position on free speech. I am opposed to the recent
developments along the lines of 'some speech should be banned (merely) because
it offends.' OTOH, when I tried out Gab a couple years ago, very early on
after it started, the fn'ing nazis were so numerous and made me so sick that I
quit it very quickly.

I've given up on social media after that one try. (Unless you count HN as
social media.)

